# my sons first deer hunt



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

me and my wife took my soon to be 4 year old son hunting last night on our property. we get in the buddy stand at 6:30 and he shot his first deer at 7:05. a decent 7 point buck walked right in front of us at 25 yards and he dropped him right in his tracks. i rested the bow on the shooting rail as i sat behind him where i could look over his shoulder through the scope. i moved the bow with the deer until it stopped and while gripping the bow with both hands he put his finger on the trigger when i told him to and then i i told him to pull the trigger and when he did the deer fell over backwards and expired in a few minutes. i have shot alot of game in my life but this is by far the best hunting trip in my life with trips with my father being a close second. i cant get pics to post but i will get someone to post them for me. stay tuned.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are the pics! Those are great. Man that is something to be proud of!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

that is incredible! Was he hit in the neck or did you have to cut its throat? I bet he is the youngest in all of Ohio especially this early in the season. Congrats


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

yes he was shot in the neck. he was quartering toward us and i know the bow is dead on so i made sure the crosshair was right on his neck. since i was sitting behind him trying to look through the scope it was tough because the focus on the scope was real small but i could see the deer. i have shot deer in the neck before on purpose and when hit good they expire pretty quick. we practiced together shooting this summer and really loves it and pays attention really well. i checked with the dnr about how we were hunting and they said as long as he is participating when shooting and pulls the trigger it is a legal kill for him. i am proud of him for wanting to participate at such a young age. it will be tough holding him off from shooting a gun until he is old enough. hoprfully he sticks with it but i am defenitely not going to push him if he dosent want to.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats awesome for the little guy I have a 3 yr old that want to go hunting but he is to hyper yet I ve had him fishing all summer but dont think he's ready for the woods yet but think Ill take him sqiurrel huntin to see how he does but know it wont be good lol the youngin is always running so I know for sure he will be a track star lol


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

That is amazing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

That is so dang awesome, congrats to all of you guys!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ben that's plain awesome, you're son is quite the hunter! Congrats!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

time of a life, I hope I can do something like that with my grandsons.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

great job!!!! he is hooked for sure lol


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great memory!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Ben that's plain awesome, you're son is quite the hunter! Congrats!


he just loves it kyle. last night we spent the evening in the kitchen cutting up the meat. he likes every aspect of the harvest. i was teaching him how to trim the fat and cut out the bad spots and most of all how to cut up the hind quarters for jerky. made some breakfeast sausage today mixed with some pork, i think we will try it for dinner tonight and see how it tastes.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

i have two young daughters i am looking forward to taking them hunting. congrats and nice pics


----------

